# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Βαριέμαι!! Την ζωή!

## andreas86

Βαριέμαι την ζωή μου, την μοναξιά μου! Χωρίς να κάνω τίποτα δημιουργικό που να μαρεσει, χωρίς να έχω μια σύντροφο στην ζωή μου ενώ οδευω προς τα 32 μου! Δεν έχω γευτεί ποτέ την χαρά του έρωτα! Λόγο χαμηλής αυτοεκτίμησης δεν πλησιάζω κοπέλα για φλερτ, επίσης γενικά είμαι άτομο που δεν τρέχει η γλώσσα του, πιο πολύ λόγο του ότι μου κόβεται η φωνή όταν πάω να μιλήσω (κομπλαρω) μάλλον λόγο κοινωνικής φοβίας από ότι έχω διαπιστώσει μόνος μου χωρίς ειδικό, που και στον ειδικό διστάζω να πάω γιατί δεν θέλω να το ξέρεις κάνεις άλλως εκτός από εμένα και τον ειδικό, αλλά και για οικονομικούς λόγους! Έχω δεχτεί μπουλινγκ σε μικρη ηλικία στο δημοτικό, επίσης αργότερα και στο εργασιακό τομέα με αποτέλεσμα να φοβάμαι να κάνω διαφορά δημιουργικά πράγματα στην ζωή μου! Να φοβάμαι την δουλειά, να βλέπω όλων το κόσμο στραβά ( σχεδόν όλων) Να φοβάμαι να πάρω πρωτοβουλία στην ζωή μου και να εξαρτωμαι από άλλους! Βγαίνω αναγκαστικά για καφέ με άτομα που δεν με γεμίζουν! Γενικά η ζωή μου είναι μια καθημερινή βαρετή ρουτίνα! Που πολλές φορές έχω πει στον εαυτό μου πρέπει να αυτοκτονισω!! Χωρίς να το πιστεύω, ευτυχώς ξέρω ότι σε τέτοιο σημείο δεν πρόκειται να φτάσω! Στην τρέλα πάλι μπορεί! Εάν δεν βρω το θάρρος να αλλάξω κάτι στην ζωή μου είτε θα πάρω τα βουνά, είτε θα με βάλουν σε ένα λευκό δωμάτιο με μια άσπρη ποδιτσα και τα χέρια δεμένα από πίσω! Έξω βέβαια δεν το ξέρουν, εκεί είμαι ο Καραγκιόζης (εκεί που έχω θάρρος στην παρέα)! Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι είμαι νεκρος-ζωντανος, ζωντανός-νεκρος!! Ζωντανός στο σώμα αλλά νεκρός στην ψυχή! Συνοψίζοντας θα χαρακτήριζα τον εαυτό μου!! Δειλό, με χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση, τεμπέλης, άνθρωπος που εξαρτάται από τους άλλους, που πρέπει να δίνει λόγο στους άλλους!Ανθρωπος λυπημένος, στεναχωριμενος που δεν περνάει πρωτοβουλίες (φοβάται δηλαδή) Άνθρωπος που θέλει να αγαπήσει και να αγαπηθεί! Άνθρωπος που θέλει να κάνει φιλίες, να γνωρίσει κοπέλα, να κάνει σχέση, χωρίς όμως να πάρει την πρωτοβουλία! Άνθρωπος που θέλει να τα ξεπεράσει όλα αυτά θέλει να πάει σε ειδικό, θέλει να ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα του, θέλει να ξεκολλήσει από την μιζέρια του να ζήσει την ζωή του, να κάνει αυτό που αγαπά, να αγαπήσει και να αγαπηθεί! Αν και δεν το αξίζει αυτός που δεν αγωνίζεται (δεν το αξίζω) και τα περιμένει όλα από τους άλλους, από την ζωή ή οποία δεν σου χαρίζεται! Έχω γνώσιν τις όλης κατάστασης, αλλά δεν έχω το θάρρος να κάνω την κίνηση, αυτό που θα με κάνει να αγωνιστώ, ώστε να βελτιώσω και να χαρω την ζωή που τώρα είναι μίζεροι! Αυτή την ώρα προσπαθώ να εκφράσω αυτά που νιώθω όσο και απαισιόδοξα και καταθλιπτικά είναι! Είναι αυτά που αισθάνομαι, σωστά η λάθος! Δοξα το θεό είμαι σε καλύτερη μοίρα από πολλούς εδώ μέσα που έχουν μεγαλύτερα προβλήματα! Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα από τα δικά μου και δεν χαίρομαι γι'αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση! Εύχομαι σε όλους σας υγεία σωματική αλλά και ψυχική και το νέο έτος να φέρει σε όλους μας αυτό που επιθυμούμε! Συγγνώμη που σας κούρασα με το τεράστιο μήνυμα αλλά είναι και λίγα γιατί εάν καθόμουν να σκέφτομαι και να έγραφα κι άλλα θα μου επερνε το διπλάσιο κείμενο από ότι έγραψα τώρα! Καληνύχτα! Εύχομαι να αλλάξω εγώ για να φροντίσω να αλλάξει και η ζωή μου αλλιώς δεν ξέρω που θα οδηγηθω!! ΜΠΑΕΙΙΙ!!



Εστάλη από [device_name] στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------

